

Ask YC: Good Bookmarklets and Extensions? - jamslevy

Of course, Firebug is a must.<p>Would you vouch for any development-oriented Javascript bookmarklets or other types of extensions that might not be so obvious or well known?
======
brianr
LiveHTTPHeaders is another must-have: <http://livehttpheaders.mozdev.org/>

CookieSwap and MeasureIt are pretty useful, too.

